# Washing Machine To Viv?



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any way at all in turning a washing machine into a viv


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

why??


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Got a broke one here just lying there


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

It would probabaly be extremly difficult.... but nothings impossible...i guess


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

If you want we've got a nackered tumble dryer that your welcome too?? :lol2:

hmmm....If you do convert your washing machine into a viv, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Bit odd LOL


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

dumb idea.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why's it a dumb idea?


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> dumb idea.


No need for that was just askin:diablo:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

probably cost you more to safely do it than buy a viv lol


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey shane,

I see where your coming from, I see lots of bits of furniture with a "how could i..." approach, although this may be one (or more)_ steps beyond our capabilities. Essentially the entire workings would need removing, and you would be left with a pre-molded sheet of thin metal, and either wooden or plastic ends and back... so thats not a great start, the best way would be to block the circular door and look at installing doors on the back...

At best not easy, at worst...dare i say a waste of time, to create a viv that may not even look great?

Hope it helps..
Andy


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Drives off to the tip* :whistling2:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

would look alright tho lol unique


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

For the sake of spending £30 on contiboard, I really don't see why you'd want to unless you were trying to prove some sort of artistic point??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> At best not easy, at worst...dare i say a waste of time, to create a viv that may not even look great?


 
unless you want it in the kitchen.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I think you pulled it off it wud be perhaps the most original viv ever made, what next??

I say go for it, if anything i bet you have a good chuckle in hindsight.lol.

GO on:lol2::lol2:


----------



## stoolpigeon (Apr 23, 2008)

you could put a small tank just in behind the door, 
and see how it would look ,,


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Its possible and probally worth it due to comedy value alone, but your probably better off paying for a viv rather than converting a washing machine as it would cost bout the same amount. :whistling2:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

It'd be easy to clean :roll:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

The metal body of the washing machine might cause a few problems with efficient thermal control plus all electrical equipment would need to be well earthed as again the metal case would conduct electricity rather well !
:blowup: would look novel though and you could always call it ART and sell it for a fortune.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

stripping all the innards out and then somehow attaching a 'normal viv' behind the door is probabaly the way to go but i should imagine it would be tricky.however i say go fo it i like stuff like that so when my washing goes i might try something.mmm i do have a broken blender....er no:whistling2:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

shaneo95 said:


> Is there any way at all in turning a washing machine into a viv


 it will rust and sharp edges inside, do the right thing scrap it.


----------



## Allee (Mar 18, 2008)

I have no idea how you would go about it but you could have some very clean reptiles!


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

well i suppose it would save time on cleaning out you could just stick it on a quick wash :lol2:


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

:lol2: Hope no one from the RSPCA sees this post. Even if you did do a brilliant job and convert the machine into a perfectly safe viv, I'm not sure its really going to go down that well to be honest....too many horror stories about animals being put inside still working machines.

Top marks for creativity, though!


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never heard of a viv being made from a washing machine although i did see a tv that was converted a few a years ago and it did look really effective.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

ian_lawton said:


> why??


That was pretty much my question!
Ben


----------

